# Special request for information! Zita West Relaxation CD for IVF



## Joanna1981 (May 23, 2011)

Hi Lovely ladies,

I'm really hoping someone can help me!

A friend gave me the Zita West Relaxation CD specifically for IVF which is very kind of her, but she doesn't have the CD cover/sleeve that it originally came with. I've just listened to the introduction and it talks about the "acupressure points shown on the inside cover sleeve". I don't have this information and I think it would really help me.

Does anyone have the CD out there with the cover that lists these acupressure points?
I don't want the actual cover, but if anyone could possibly, send me a picture or detail the info I'd be so so very grateful.

Thank you so much - I'm hoping that some positive thinking and visualisation will make this IVF a success.

Thanks again

Joanna


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Joanna,

There's 2 charts on cover - both pictures have human body stood up facing the front. I've included Zita's description as to where these points are too. 

Pre transfer: top of head (ie very top where you hair is in the middle), stomach (2 fingers breadth above pubic bone - think this is where your little fingers end up if you're making heart shape with thumbs & forefingers), wrists (3 fingers breadth on inside of arm from wrist), just below knee (though description says between knee & ankle & when I have acupuncture with Zita West trained acupuncturist I think this point is bit lower), between 1st & 2nd toe

Post transfer & 2ww: some of same are used on cd but picture shows: point between thumb and forefinger, point on thigh above knee (though picture makes this look quite bit above knee), 3 fingers breadth below knee, and last point is inside the lower leg 3 fingers breadth above the ankle bone

Hope you're able to figure the points out from the description. Currently on 2ww so not at work so have no way to send pictures to you. Perhaps someone else may be able to scan & pm pictures to you. I've found the CD really useful as way of making sure I just stop and have bit of me time if nothing else - hopefully it's doing more good too.

Lots of luck with your cycle


----------



## Lexi2011 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi joanna, I am pretty sure I have the cover at home so if you pm me your email address I'll scan it on monday and mail you xxx


----------



## Joanna1981 (May 23, 2011)

Thank you so much for your help ladies. That's so kind of you and very useful.

I'll pm you my email address now.

Thanks again
X


----------

